# Cat 902



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

Has anyone seen or have a CAT 902 and used it to push snow? I have the possiblity to rent one for the winter with an 8' push box on it. Does it push snow good? Better then a pick-up truck? Anyone rented one and if so how much?


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

8' sounds a little small. I know guys that use other brand machines that are comparable to the cat and use a 10 and 12 foot pushers. That machine was at the cat demo day and I tried it out and was very impressed by it.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

turbo5560;567057 said:


> Has anyone seen or have a CAT 902 and used it to push snow? I have the possiblity to rent one for the winter with an 8' push box on it. Does it push snow good? Better then a pick-up truck? Anyone rented one and if so how much?


It is my understanding those Lil loaders suck for pushing snow. An 8' box would be tops for it. There power to weight ratio is just not there. They run out of power/traction real quick. There fine for light material moving but for snow and any kind of distance to push you will be disapointed. An 8k skid will out push it all day long. It will out stack the skid, but thats it.


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

I used one All last year...I have one of my large Properties with a 12' box it rocks no problems.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I use 2 Volvo L20B's with 12ft boxes. Love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


People that bash these small loaders are totally clueless and totally unimformed. I WILL take a small loader over a large loader any day!!!!!

J.


----------

